# [fdisk] partitionnement et affichage taille

## loopx

Hello, 

Je tente d'utiliser "fdisk" à la place de "cfdisk" que je connais depuis plusieurs années et j'ai quelques question concernant ce dernier. En premier, est-il possible d'afficher la taille de la partition sans avoir a y créer un système de fichier et de le monter pour ensuite faire un "df -h" ?

Deuxième question : j'ai une partition de 255Go (le système de fichier dit qu'il a une capacité de 255Go ...) et j'aimerais faire 2 partitions : une de 200Go et l'autre avec le reste de l'espace => 55Go.

Dans mon premier test, j'ai viré la partition de 255Go et j'ai créer, avec "fdisk", la partition d'une taille de "+200G" ... (pourquoi le "+" ??? boh ...). Cela m'a créé une partition de 186Go ...

Je viens de faire un autre calcul :

1024 = 1Ko

1024 * 1024 = 1Mo

1024 * 1024 * 1024 = 1Go

1024 * 1024 * 1024 * 200 = 200Go ...

Or, le grand nombre que j'obtiens, refuse de passer dans "fdisk" :

```
Last cylinder or +size or +sizeM or +sizeK (1319-35667, default 35667): 214748364800

Value out of range.
```

alors, j'ai redivisé en 1000  :Very Happy:  ... ce qui me donne : +215G à utiliser pour créer une partition de 200Go environ ... ce qui me fait une partition réel d'une t'aille de 198 :

```
/dev/sda5             198G  188M  187G   1% /mnt/data1
```

Mais, n'y a t'il pas plus simple ? Et, ou sont passé mes 2Go perdu hors des 200 ???

----------

## Ey

Tu peux afficher la table de partition avec p dans fdisk, ca t'affiche entre autre le nombre de blocs occupes par tes partitions. (1bloc = 1KiB = 1024B)

Tu peux voir apparaitre des + en fin de ligne (ce qui veut dire qu'il y a 1 secteur de plus dans la partition - 512B)

Sinon pour en revenir a ton probleme de taille, les tailles des disques sont donnes en GB (1000*1000*1000B) et non en GiB (1024*1024*1024).

La taille que tu specifies lorsque tu crees une partition est donc bien en MB/GB et non en MiB/GiB ce qui explique tes problemes de calcul.

Pour finir, fdisk va alligner la partition sur un cylindre par defaut ce qui explique que la taille reelle ne correspond pas tout a fait avec la taille que tu as specifie. Il me semble que ca fait exactement la meme chose avec cfdisk, donc ca ne devrait pas beaucoup plus te choquer que ca.

[edit]

Histoire d'illustrer un peu mes propos, voici ce que ca donne sur mon disque SSD de 250GB :

```
Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x9c545592

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          14      112423+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              15       30401   244083577+  8e  Linux LVM

```

Tu remarqueras que les partitions sont alignes sur les cylindres du disque et que la somme des blocs donne 244196001 blocs soit 250056705024 bytes soit 250GB.

----------

## loopx

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Sinon pour en revenir a ton probleme de taille, les tailles des disques sont donnes en GB (1000*1000*1000B) et non en GiB (1024*1024*1024).
> 
> La taille que tu specifies lorsque tu crees une partition est donc bien en MB/GB et non en MiB/GiB ce qui explique tes problemes de calcul.
> 
> 

 

Je ne comprend pas ... en précisant 200Go, j'en obtiens que 186, est-ce le fait d'aligner "sur le cylindre" ? C'est pour ca que j'ai commencé à calculer en 1024 ... et je tombe à 198 avec cette technique   :Surprised: 

----------

## loopx

Maintenant que j'y pense, j'ai du prendre le problème par le mauvais bout ...

Je voulais avoir une partition de 200Go ... mais il faut compter l'espace pour le meta-data du système de fichier => quand je regarde avec "df" (taille du système de fichier), j'obtiens forcément les 200Go - journal du FS => 186Go réellement utilisable ... (quel con!) ..

Il aurait été plus simple de savoir calculé combien le système de fichier utilise comme espace dans une partition ...

----------

